# Things are starting to go downhill!!!



## Kally76

I have no advice, I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am you are having to deal with this. Sending you good thoughts and wishes.


----------



## coppers-mom

I posted on your other thread through my tears.

I am so sorry. I so wanted you and your girl to have even more time. I am so, so sorry. I have followed your story and cheered for every little forward step and prayed so hard. I shall now pray that is it is time, you, your children and darling Lucy will be at peace.
Just know, once they are ready to go it is not hard on them - just hard on us.


----------



## lgnutah

I am sorry.
She knows you love her.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So very sorry for what you are going through. I've been there before and it is painful. Trust your instincts and you will do what is best for Lucy. She trusts your judgement above all others. My heart goes out to you tonight.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh no, this is not good news. This must be so frightening and emotionally painful for you. 

Please do me a favor and check her gums. Are they pale? If so, do you have any Yunnan Paiyao? If you do and she has pale gums go ahead and give her the little red pills they call the emergency pills. Lucy could be having an internal bleed that is making her feel bad. Hemangio dogs sometimes experience smaller bleeds that resolve in a couple of days and then they are fine. That little emergency pill might just stop an active bleed. 

Can you take her temperature at home? Is it normal? If she has a fever a vet visit might be a good thing because there could be an infection going on that is affecting her. The vet can also do a hematocrit check to see if she is anemic. 

You know your girl the best and my heart and prayers are with you tonight. I've got to sign off now but I'll be praying for Lucy and all of her loved ones.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

(((( Hugs to all of you )))) I know it's hard. You love her so much, and she you. Be strong. Know that we are all praying for you now. (( More hugs ))


----------



## coppers-mom

I checked your other thread and my last post didn't go through.
If you go to the vet ask if they can give you some liquid pain medication as well just in case. i've neve used a patch so it may be enough, but I also keep liquid morphine or acepromaziine on hand during rough times.

I hope the other posters are right and it is something that can be handled.


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy has eaten lunch and has been toilet.

Dallas Gold I checked her gums , but they are pink... her eyes are pale and so is her tongue.

I have some of those capsules you mentioned... I bought them from Amazon as soon as you told me about them last time... but there is no little red pill in with them.

I told my daughter that I didnt want to put Lucy through the stress of going to the vet again... but have decided that if it is something that can be fixed with meds... then I want it fixed.

I have phoned the vet and we are taking her up in a minute to get scans and blood work done.

They are on holdiday today so we are going to the emergency vet.

I will let you know what happens when we get back.


----------



## BayBeams

I am so hoping it turns out that this is a "fixable" thing and just a tiny set back for dear Lucy. I will be keeping you in my heart. You know your Lucy the best and I know you are being the best mom ever. 
I'll check back in on you and Lucy before I turn in for the night.
Beau sends his love, please tell Lucy he is thinking of her.
Peace to you.
Andrea, Baylee, Baxter and Beau


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so sorry for you and Lucy. I lost my Daisy to hemangio six months ago today. I hope that you will get more time with her and the vet can offer you some kind of help, but if the time has come to let her go she knows that you tried everything you could for her and she loves you for it.


----------



## BayBeams

Just checking in...wishing you and Lucy a restful evening.


----------



## lucysmum

We are are at the vet now. Just done blood tests. Will let you know the result when we them


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm thinking of Lucy and you and praying for good results on her tests.


----------



## lucysmum

We are back from the vets... but with not very good news I am afraid.

They did a blood test and it is down to 12 percent, it was 22 when she went in to have the emergency surgery. So she is very anaemic.

They said they wanted to do an echo on her. But I said that no matter what they found it could not be fixed. So I said that I didnt want Lucy to go through the stress of being forced onto her back just to take the echo.

The vet said that my options were limited now.

1.. I could just do my best to make her comfortable
2. I could put her to sleep now.

I asked if they would be able to come to my house to do it , but they said they couldnt. My daughter said NO to putting her to sleep at the vet, and I agreed with her.

So I asked them to put on a pain patch and I have two cyclinders of oxygen.

I think my daughter got the biggest shock , as I have seen the signs before. But this is her first dog and she just doesnt want to believe that her beloved sister will have to leave soon.

We brought her home, and have made her comfortable on her bed. I bought two of the biggest steaks I have ever seen and cooked one for her.

She nearly took my hand off!! She had nearly half of one with some boiled rice and veggies... and she can have the other half tomorrow.

I know that the end is near now, and my biggest hope for Christmas is that Lucy wont be in any pain.

Please pray for me and my girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy:

My Heart is breaking for Lucy, you and your daughter. I am so very sorry!!
I KNOW how HARD this is and I know you will do what is BEST for Lucy.
Smooch too was anemic and only had about 10% of her lung capacity the day we put her to sleep. 
Our vet made it very comfortable-we all laid on a mat together and held Smooch in our arms as she crossed to the Rainbow Bridge-
it was so peaceful


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am so sorry to hear about Lucy health as well. I will keep Lucy and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Lucy and her Mom, Tracy.


----------



## daisydogmom

I have been following Lucy's journey... 
Thinking of you and sweet Lucy this morning. <<<<HUGS>>>>


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope and pray that when the time comes it is easy and peaceful. It was with Copper. He was wagging his tail, smiling and scarfing down a roast beef sandwich. Our pain starts then, but he was truly ready to go.

I am glad you got your girl home and she got her lovely steak supper. Such a big, loving heart in her pretty little body.:smooch: I am crying for you now, but I have so enjoyed following her journey and seeing some absolutely adorable pictures along the way. She's a special girl and you are a special Mom.

You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## joysgirls

So sorry for you, I know exactly what you are going through as we lost our Phoebe on Sept 1st- she wasn't eating though and I could tell she was uncomfortable. Just keep sweet Lucy happy and loved and you will know when it is time. Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## C's Mom

"I know that the end is near now, and my biggest hope for Christmas is that Lucy wont be in any pain." 
Broke my heart to read this but it is so true. You have been such a good mommy to Lucy. Keeping you both in my thoughts today.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry - prayers that Lucy goes peacefully and held gently in your arms and heart.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Tears for you and Lucy. This is so hard to read. I wish your girl a peaceful passing and that same peace for you and your daughter.


----------



## Dallas Gold

My heart is breaking for your daughter and you. Such a sad sad time. 

Was this the emergency vet that would not come to your house? I wonder if your regular vet might agree to do so if you choose to go that route. 

I'm praying for you all during this frightening time as Lucy makes her transition.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Prayers flowing your way for Lucy and you and your daughter. Be sure to tell Lucy that it is ok to go if she needs to. They are so loyal that many times they hang on just for us.


----------



## BayBeams

Oh Tracy...I have no words...tears are flowing....you are in our thoughts...sending hugs to you, your daughter and dear Lucy.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I am so sorry for what you are going through. Please know in your heart what might need to be done is the ultimate gift of love. My thoughts are with you and your family. I do know it is not easy. 

{{hugs}}


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you all so so so very much.

Lucy has been comfortable and has just asked to go out potty. It was tough for her to walk because of the anaemia.. but she wanted to go. I tried to bring her back home 3 times , but she kept telling me she wasnt finished.. and right enough she did her business 3 times!!.

We are going to bed, well I am on the floor and my daughter Ellie is on the sofa..lol.

Keep us in your thoughts that Lucy has a good night.


----------



## musicgirl

I'm in tears right now. I'm so sorry for you and I can tell you I've been in your daughters shoes. We just lost our Teddy in October to hemangio. He was my first dog too. From my opinion, you need to do what you know is right. Your daughter will eventually understand. The shock of having to hear that really tore me up and I was in denial a long time. When I got home though, I'm glad he didn't suffer and I knew it was time. I'm sending you many prayers and hugs!! Stay strong! Keep Lucy comfortable and give her a lot of love


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm sorry to hear this news. I will be keeping you, Lucy and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ggdenny

I am so sorry to hear that Lucy isn't doing well. Please know she and you are in my thoughts. Please give her a big kiss for me.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

My heart is breaking, because I know how hard this is.
I wanted to make sure that Ken and I were there when Smooch went to the Bridge.
If your vet or the emergency won't come to the house, is their another that would.
I agree with what Musicgirl said-if it comes to that time, your daughter will understand, out of love for Lucy.


----------



## Debles

Tears for you, your daughter and dear Lucy. You have done all humanly possible to help her and ease her pain. I too just wanted Selka to have no pain: that was my prayer.

Will your regular vet come to your house? I found most will but they have to work it into their schedule. It did make it much more peaceful and less stressful on Selka to have our vet come to the house and Selka went to Heaven lying in my arms.

Praying Lucy has a peaceful loving transition. I am so very very sorry. Cancer is a horrendous horrible disease.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry you are going through this with your girl. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter and of course Lucy.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for sweet Lucy and her doting Mom, Tracy.
Tracy: You have done everything possible for your sweet girl-you are a wonderful Mom.


----------



## coppers-mom

I don't know how Lucy feels about the vet. If she doesn't mind going it shouldn't be traumatic to be there.

Copper loved going to the vet and was happy to be carried in that last time. Since it was his long time vet and vet tech, they understood and took good care of him and waited on my husband to get there with his sandwich. We all cried, but in part because he truly just laid his head down and never moved again. Sad sad, sad but oh so peaceful.

Is there anyting they can do to help with Lucy's anemia? What about the pills DallasGold mentioned?

I don't know what else to say. You're in my heart and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thoughts and prayers are with you and your dear sweet Lucy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I hope Lucy has a good night. I also hope that you can explain to your daughter that sometimes the kindest thing is saying goodbye before they suffer. They are so good at hiding symptoms that sometimes it is a really hard thing to determine. Years ago when we were struggling with the decision with our dear Apache, our vet told us, "Better a day too soon, than an hour too late". That's resonated with me every since. And always know in your heart that the reunion is guaranteed. Prayers and hugs coming your way.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I hope Lucy has a good night. I also hope that you can explain to your daughter that sometimes the kindest thing is saying goodbye before they suffer. They are so good at hiding symptoms that sometimes it is a really hard thing to determine. Years ago when we were struggling with the decision with our dear Apache, our vet told us, "Better a day too soon, than an hour too late". That's resonated with me every since. And always know in your heart that the reunion is guaranteed. Prayers and hugs coming your way.


Betty, that is sage advice. As much as we want to do everything we can to save them, with hemangiosarcoma it just isn't possible and the kindest thing we can do is to set them free from their pain and weakness when their hct levels are so low they cannot possibly rebound, even though our hearts are breaking in two. I can't say much more because this brings up too many painful memories of our last two days with sweet Angel Barkley. Just know that I am so sorry Lucy's time has come and my prayers are with you during this terribly difficult time.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh I am so sorry. I pray that Lucy is not in pain and that you and your daughter find peace. Please know that you are all in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

Have been thinking of Lucy and you all day.
Praying you all have a good and peaceful night.


----------



## BayBeams

You are in my thoughts all day. Sending hugs...


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you two had a peaceful night. I wish you strength and peace during this tough time.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy's Mom*

Lucy's Mom, Tracy, just posted this on facebook, half hour ago:

Thank you Karen. Lucy had a good night last night. She ate well and this morning wanted to go for her walk. I took her but turned back at the end of the road as that was far enough. I gave her those pills that Dallas Gold mentioned and I think they have helped her a lot. She is lying here waiting for me to cook her lunch.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

That's really really good to hear. Thanks for letting us know Karen.


----------



## Dallas Gold

That is good news. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## BayBeams

Thanks for posting, Karen. So glad to hear Lucy is having a better day!


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you to all for your prayers and comments. Karen .. thank you for keeping everyone posted for me.

Lucy had a good night... she woke up at her usual time and wanted to go toilet and then eat.

I am feeding her smaller quantities more often now... and I am giving her just what she wants to eat.. but trying to sneak in some of her kibble... but although she is not feeling 100 percent.. there is nothing wrong with her nose.. and she is not easily fooled.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Tracy, in these last hours or days, take many photos, give her what she wants to eat and know that you will do whatever's right for Lucy. It is so difficult, and yet, these treasured, peaceful moments will be what you will remember. My heart goes out to you, knowing the sorrow that you and your family are about to experience. Kisses to Lucy and wishes for strength for you and yours....


----------



## Debles

Happy to hear Lucy is feeling alittle better and enjoying her yummies. She is in our prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so very happy to get such a good update.
Continued good thoughts and prayers from me.
Give Lucy three extra kisses from me.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Heidi36oh

You are in my thoughts, glad she is feeling better:smooch:


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry that the news is not good but this latest update sounds like she is doing better than yesterday morning. I pray that you will have many good days with her to spoil her and make more memories. My heart hurts for everything you and your daughter are going thru but I know you are giving her all your love with the time she has left.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Lucy doing now? I hope she is still feeling better and enjoying her treats, being spoiled and loved. Sometimes the chemotherapy effects can cause a dog's digestive system to be a little more sensitive. I'm glad you are feeding her small amounts of her favorite things to hopefully prevent tummy distress from too much good stuff.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy and Lucy*

Welcome to Facebook

I posted a message on Tracy and Lucy's Facebook page to let us know how she is doing.

Praying for them.


----------



## BayBeams

Keeping you, your daughter and Lucy in our thoughts...


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Bumping up for Lucy and Tracy.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Thinking of you and sweet Lucy. (((HUGS)))


----------



## opera330

Just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of Lucy and your family. Enjoy this most precious time.


----------



## coppers-mom

You are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you all for your prayers. Lucy had another good night. The vet phoned yesterday and said that they don't usually come out fpr house calls but in Lucys case they will send someone out when I need them. I had a long talk with my daughter and I think she has come to terms with the fact that it is not us now 。。。。。it is for Lucy. 

Ii made Christmas dinner early and we all had our Christmas dinner together. Lucy had hers too. Not the happiest of dinners. I couldn't eat properly for crying. 

I am sending this from my phone as Lucy is sleeping. Will send a better update later. 

Keep us in your thoughts. 

Lucy , Tracy and Ellie


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

Thank you for the update and I'm glad the vet will come when Lucy needs them. So glad you had your Christmas Dinner, you, Ellie and Lucy.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm so sorry and feel so bad for you and your family. Please give Lucy a kiss from me. Bless you.


----------



## joysgirls

Always thinking of you and sweet Lucy-- I know its and up & down thing- Just keep her happy XOXO


----------



## musicgirl

Im so sad that this is happening during this time of the year. Treasure every moment with your girl. You're in my prayers. Stay strong, and remember, this is all for Lucy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm thinking of you and hoping you have a peaceful holiday together. I'm glad your daughter now understands it's about Lucy and her quality of life. I'm also thankful your regular vet is willing to help you when the time comes. HUGS..


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy had a another good night last night. She woke up this morning and wanted to go toilet. After that I gave her her breakfast but she didnt really want it.

We went back to bed (or should I say floor) again and she slept for a bit longer. Then it was out for poop time. She wanted to walk and walk again. 

We are just back from another walk and another poop. They are small, but at least something is happening.

I had to go out for a while and my daughter gave her something to eat... she ate the lot!!

My son had to leave this morning for a trip.. and he found it hard to leave.. he was about an hour late leaving the house. It is the first time I have seen him upset about Lucy.

The chinese medicine that Dallas Gold suggested seems to be helping.

She is alot more active than she was... thank goodness.

I am alot more settled now that I know that her regular vet (although it might not be someone she knows) will come out when it is time.

We are going to try and have a nap now with Lucy or have a nice girls day watching the tv.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Prayers coming your way for another good day with Lucy.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping you and Lucy in our thoughts and prayers. Hope Lucy continues to have good days. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Chelseanr

Just read through this thread, my thoughts are with you and Lucy. Here's hoping for a few more good days for you and your family.


----------



## BeauShel

Prayers that she keeps doing well. It does sound like the pills are helping some. I pray that you can have a good holiday spoiling and loving on her. Give her a big kiss from me. She sounds like such a fighter.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy to hear Lucy is holding her own and you are enjoying a day of TV time together. You all are always on my mind as I say prayers for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

So glad to hear Lucy is holding her own and praying this continues.
Just checking in on you girls!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Lucy is doing better and oh so sorry for the hurt you guys are experiencing.

I won't be on much if at all for the next two days, but you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kathi127

I'm so sorry I am just seeing this thread, haven't been able to be on in the last day or so. I know what you are going through, we lost our Rusty to hemangio last year and everyday was a roller coaster but like your Lucy he wanted to hang on a little longer. I'm glad she is doing better, she sounds like a real fighter! She will let you know when it is time and I'm glad the vet has agreed to come to the house so that she will be in her own home. You are in my thoughts and prayers, please give sweet Lucy a hug and kiss from me, my heart is with you during this time.


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy is sound asleep and I am trying to tidy up my computer as it won't let me upload any more pics. . 

Although our Christmas won't be a very happy time. I certainly wish all you golden, golden people a Merry Christmas. 

Please keep Lucy in your thoughts over the Christmas time.


----------



## Debles

We are praying for Lucy and your family!!
Treasure this special Christmas with your girl!


----------



## C's Mom

Merry Christmas to you and yours and Lucy too. Sending good thoughts her way.


----------



## mkkuch

Sending prayers for Lucy and your family. Enjoy every moment with her.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

Praying for Lucy, you, Ellie-that you all have a very peaceful Christmas.
We will all be thinking of all of you.


----------



## musicgirl

Sending you prayers and good thoughts. Hope Lucy keeps feeling better!! Give her a big hug from all of us!


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy, Ellie and Lucy:

Merry Christmas!!

Checking in as always!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Sending good wishes your and Lucy's way this Christmas morning.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sorry that I missed this thread somehow until now. I know this is a difficult Christmas Day for you and your family, though I suspect Lucy is simply enjoying your attention and special foods.

I encourage you to ask your vet to leave some kind of meds or injection that you can give Lucy in case she needs help in the middle of the night, when you can't get to the vet. When Sabrina was in her last days, our vet made a few house-calls to see her and I asked him to leave us a shot that I could give Sabrina to help her rest in case the pain got too bad in the middle of the night. Sure enough, she woke me at 4:30 in the morning, telling me it was time for that shot. I gave it, and she lay down to sleep in peace, with Joker licking into her mouth and nose. She rested until we could get her to our vet, who gently eased her out of this life while we held her in our arms. Having the ability to ease her pain at the end made a world of difference for us all.

Holding you, your family, and Lucy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldensrbest

Sorry, i just saw this, enjoy her to the fullest,every minute.


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you all. Lucy had another peaceful day. 

Goldens girl. Thank you for your advice. Lucy has a pain patch on right now. We will have it changed on Monday. The vet told us that that is the best way to control her pain if she should have any. I will also ask them about an injection I can give her or some morphine. Hopefully it won't come to that but I want to be prepared.


----------



## BayBeams

Hi Tracy,
Sending wishes to you and Lucy for a good day!


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

So glad that Lucy and you had another peaceful day.
We love you!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Lucy had a peaceful day.
I hope and pray she continues to have peaceful days.:smooch:


----------



## kathi127

I so glad Lucy had a peaceful day yesterday, I hope she continues to have many more peaceful days with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

CHECKING in on you and Lucy.


----------



## BayBeams

Wishing you luck at your vet appointment and I hope Lucy continues to have some grand days!


----------



## lucysmum

Just back from the vet. She was quite pleased at the way Lucy was. Lucy was standing up in the car and wagging her tail at the vet. She felt Lucys tummy and she didn't think it was so swollen. After we finished with the vet we took Lucy for a toilet walk. She did the biggest poop I have seen in days. When did I get so obsessed with poop!!! Lol. 

We came home and I had bought a couple of those little baby food jars. She ate a full one and then some veggies and boiled chicken and rice. She is sleeping soundly now and I have relaxed a bit, so I am going to have a nap here beside her. 

These pups certainly know how to keep us on our toes. Although it's the holidays I think I have lost a whole load of weight. But perhaps that Is a good thing 

Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. 

Lucy and her Mum


----------



## BayBeams

So glad t hear your appointment went well. Did you get another patch for Lucy?
Hang in there dear Lucy, you really have to stop worrying your mama!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Tracy, what a blessing for you and Ellie to have these quiet days with Lucy. It's wonderful to hear that she's still enjoying walks, some food and is toileting okay. Having snuggly days with your girl is a tender gift this season....may you have more in the days to come.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy the vet gave you a good report for Lucy! Keep on enjoyiing her and pampering her. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad the news is good! Still praying for Lucy and you.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so very glad Lucy is doing well and pooping well.

More good thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## musicgirl

Sending more prayers and good thoughts! Hang in there girlie!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm happy to see that Lucy is doing well and isn't in pain. Make sure that you get some rest and take care of yourself too.


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you all again for your prayers and for keeping us in your thoughts.Lucy is the same no drastic changes. She ate a whole load yesterday so perhaps that is why she is not hungry today. We are off to the park soon.I have uploaded some new pics while she was sleeping. They are just random and not in any order.Please keep us in your thoughts and your prayers.Tracy and Lucy


----------



## musicgirl

You are still in my prayers! Good to know Lucy is doing well! Stay strong puppy!!


----------



## Angie_U

Thoughts and prayers to you and your sweet Lucy.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

Praying for you and Lucy-hope you have a good time at the park!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hope you and Lucy have a great time at the park. You are both in our thoughts and prayers. Give Lucy a big hug from us.


----------



## lucysmum

*We had a scare about an hour ago. Lucy has slept all day. I have had to turn her over so that she didn't get sore. She hadn't eaten all day. Hadn't done a pee since 5am. Its now 2am and she went out for a toilet came in and ate some liver *now she is asleep. So hopefully I can sleep for a little while too.*
Thank you for checking in on us.*


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

How is Lucy's breathing?

I am praying!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm saying a prayer for Lucy.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping up for Lucy.


----------



## coppers-mom

Many good thoughts and prayers for you and Lucy.


----------



## Karen519

*Here's a Facebook update on Lucy from one hour ago*

*Here's a Facebook update on Lucy from one hour ago*


Welcome to Facebook


We had to take one of the pain patches off Lucy this morning. It just knocked her right out!! She never moved for about 15 hours and didnt go to the toilet for about 20. But today she has been out about 3 times and even managed a sh...ort walk! She never ate all day. But at about 7.30 she ate about 250gms of raw beef mince. She is very anaemic but she is comfortable.


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you Karen. Lucy is more alert today. The pain patch dosage was too high for her. She has been out a few times today for the toilet and wolfed down her dinner of raw minced beef. Don't know if that is good for her but right now I am pretty exhausted trying different things for her to eat. So if she eats ....then I am really happy and relieved. She has just been potty and now is settled for the night. I am hoping it is not raining tomorrow as I want to take her to the park. I will have to use the buggy I got for her to get from the car to the park. But once she is on the grass then she can sniff around at her leisure. 

Please keep us in your prayers as I am sure Lucy hears them and is responding. 

Lucy and her mum


----------



## BayBeams

Tracy, You and Lucy continue to be in my thoughts. I totally understand how tiring it can be when you are worrying about a dear companion who is not well. I just had that discussion with a friend of mine regarding Beau.
Please know we are pulling for extra special and many more moments for you and your special Lucy.
Thanks for updating. Beau sends his love.
Andrea, Baylee, Beau and Baxter


----------



## BeauShel

Keeping Lucy in my prayers. Give her anything that she wants to eat to help keep up her strength and happy. And please give her a big kiss from me. She is such a strong girl and so are you.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Golden prayers and thoughts being sent for dear Lucy !!!


----------



## Chelseanr

Still sending warm thoughts and good vibes for Lucy :] I too would feed her whatever she is willing to eat at this point.


----------



## Debles

Sending hugs and love to you and Lucy.


----------



## Lilliam

sending Lucy and your family the best possible thoughts.


----------



## boomers_dawn

You and Lucy are in my thoughts and prayers too, I was almost afraid to scroll to the end of this thread but sounds like you 2 are holding your own. Lucy is lucky to have you and it warms my heart up to read all the care you're providing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Lots of love and good thoughts for sweet Lucy. Hang in there and treasure every minute with her.


----------



## C's Mom

Sending Lucy many, many positive thoughts and hope you both have a wonderful time at the park together.


----------



## musicgirl

I'm always so scared to check in on this thread but I'm constantly praying that everything is going well. I do a little victory dance whenever you post a good update! Keep fighting the fight!! Sending you more prayers and strength!!


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy update 

Today I and my daughter took Lucy to the park. It isn't so warm here today but at least it was dry. Bad weather is forecast from today over the new year period. 

She got out of the car and walked to a nice grassy patch beside a tree. We lay her mat out and some treats for her and covered her up so she wouldn't get cold. She had a wonderful time. Her face was Lucys face again and she managed a few growls at some dogs who got too close to her mummy and her sister. We stayed for about an hour she got up and walked around a couple if times and did her business. The we walked back to the car. When we got back I gave her a nice warm rub over with a damp flannel. 

She is sleeping soundly now. 

But there are always some people who are totally insensitive to others feelings!! Two people infect. Both of them Japanese!! As we were preparing to lift Lucy back into the car a passing car stopped and asked. "" do you need any help?". They were Americans from the nearby base. I will probably never see them again, but they made me so happy. So I thank them very very much for their compassion. 

Please keep checking in on my girl and sending your prayers. 

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## Duke's Momma

I'm just so happy you had a good time at the park. I bet she was in heaven as I'm sure the 2 of you were as well.


----------



## BayBeams

Awwwh...I am so glad Lucy had such a lovely day at the park. You take such good care of your special girl!
Continuing to keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

I am so glad that Lucy and you had a good day at the park and that you met up with two very loving, compassionate, people.

We are all praying.


----------



## GoldensGirl

So glad you're having good times with Lucy.

Sending healing thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy you had a good day at the park with Lucy. Keeping her in my thoughts and prayers!

I'm also happy to hear when our US service people are nice and helpful to people!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so glad you all had a good day and met some nice people.
I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BayBeams

Just checking in and hoping Lucy is having another good day. <<HUGS>>


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending prayers and good thoughts for sweet Lucy!


----------



## DaisyGolden

Hope Lucy did well today and I'll say a prayer for her.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad you and Lucy had a good day at the park. We continue to keep you all in our prayers. Hugs


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you all.

Today we took Lucy to the beach... I was scared it was going to rain, but it was a beautiful day.

When we arrived... and I opened the tailgate of the car.. she stood up and was eager to get out of the car.

I lifted her down and she walked head down straight for the beach. She had so much fun... well as much fun as she can.

She walked right over to the sea and was dying to go in, but I wouldnt let her.. she walked quite a distance over the sand, and then went back to her spot where we laid out her mat and all her stuff.. She had a rest for a while and then was up again, wanting to go down to the water again.

She got up and walked quite a few times and after about an hour I decided that she had had enough and it was time to go home.

I was so surprised as from last night she wouldnt even try to stand up and was starting to pee just where she lay. She also wouldnt eat from yesterday.

I had decided that we would go to the beach and make our last memories... but she had so much fun and when we got home she ate some raw meat and lots of treats.... I really dont know what to do... I am in a dilemma. I think its time for her to leave... but I am scared of doing it too soon... but then I am scared of doing it too late.

I have posted on another thread too , about if anyone has any ideas about what I could tempt her with to eat.. if anyone has any ideas.. I would be grateful.

Tracy


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tracy, I'm not sure what to give her to encourage her to eat. I'd suggest any one of her favorite things, especially if it is smelly. Barkley loved the Pet-Tinic liquid vitamins and would eat anything we put it on, as well as anything peanut butter. 

Is she still drinking water? 

Could it be she's just tired from her fun? It sounds like you all had a beautiful time there and maybe she's just really tired and that caused the incontinence. Perhaps she's having a little bleeding episode again that the Yunnan Paiyao might help stop? Are her gums nice and pink or are they pale? Does she have a temperature that might indicate something like a UTI? Without a spleen she is more vulnerable to infections of all sorts. If she's still on pain medication it's very possible they are affecting her demeanor and contribution to some of her appetite and incontinence issues.

I'm so sorry you are facing the difficult and emotionally traumatic dilemma of what to do. We ultimately relied on our vet's assessments in the end and on what we felt deep inside our hearts about Barkley's quality of life. In our case it became very clear when his quality of life plummeted and we knew he would not be able to bounce back. Those last hours we saw it in his eyes. He fought to the very end but that last day we just knew. 

Please always remember Lucy knows how much you love her and she knows you will keep her best interests in your heart as you make the tough choices. 

You are all in my prayers today as always.


----------



## lucysmum

Dallas Gold ... thank you.

Yes, perhaps she was tired after her time at the park. She certainly was like a different dog at the beach today.

I have tried the pet tinic.. she used to love it .. now she doesnt like it.

Yes, she is drinking water.

Her gums and her tongue are really pale now.. so her anaemia has gotten worse.

We are supposed to go to the vet again tomorrow to get the pain patch changed... but I am now thinking about that.

Ellie wants to go to the vet and get a blood test done again, just to see how low her levels are.

Summers Mum suggested some soup with veggies. So I am now making a chicken and vegetable soup for her.

Thanks again for all your help and advice.. I will keep you posted on how she is doing.


----------



## goldensrbest

Hi, the chicken soup, is good, i did that with spencer, he ate that , at least some, when he would not eat anything else, sorry your girl is sick, it is really hard to see them, so sick.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'd definitely want a hct test done on Lucy before deciding anything. The one our vet ran right before we let Barkley go told us he wasn't going to recover. 

If she's having a minor bleed the Yunan might help stem it a little and that might help her blood values. 

I'm thinking about you all!


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

You know we are all praying for Lucy and you.
Is Lucy having any trouble breathing?


----------



## joysgirls

Dear Tracy- so sorry to hear this- Why don't you take her to the vet as planned and get his assessment and maybe the blood work , if it will help you know more. Only you know what her quality of life is now, For me , our Phoebe just had a look on her face of "I'm tired ", couldn't stand and wouldn't eat , thats when we knew her golden life wasn't golden anymore for her.
Thinking of you all always XOXO!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so sorry you're going through this. It is like riding a rollercoaster, isn't it. 

Holding you and Lucy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## musicgirl

Sending you my prayers! I'm so sorry also that you have to go through this. Its such an emotional time. Many hugs to you. I hope and pray that all goes well and Lucy keeps on fighting. Good Luck!


----------



## BayBeams

Hi Tracy,
So glad Lucy enjoyed the beach. I am so sorry you are struggling with making the best choices for your dear girl. It is so hard to watch them change and not be the strong healthy pups that we have known them to be. You will make the best decision for your Lucy. Trust your instincts.
I was thinking, as well, that it might be a good idea to get another blood level before you make any decisions. That would give you a more objective view of how she is doing.
Sending hugs and wishes for a good day for you and Lucy.


----------



## Debles

Tracy, I know how hard the rollercoaster is and thinking you won't know when to make the decision. I believe as close to Lucy as you are : you will know. I knew with Selka, as horrendously sad and hard as it was. I knew in my gut he had had enough and was in too much pain. No one wants to live like that. My vet said to me when I called him "We need to get him out of that body" Which I thought was such a spiritual thing to say. We all shed our beaten earthly bodies for our beautiful perfect Heavenly form.

Sometimes they still have spurts of seeming like their old selves. Selka ran to get a toy and greet the vet when he came!
But I knew what had gone on the last 24 hrs. Selka was so stoic.

You are in my heart as is Lucy. God bless you.


----------



## amy22

Saying prayers for Lucy and you xxoo


----------



## C's Mom

Thinking of you both today.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope Lucy rebounds, but if she doesn't I hope you get a clear sign and she has no distress.

Copper went happy, but there was no doubt it was time. Even for me and I have such a hard accepting it.

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 2golddogs

Lucy, you and your daughter are in my prayers. I hope that Lucy feels better and you can enjoy more quality time together. I do believe you will know when it is time as Lucy will let you know. You have done your very best for your sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Praying for you, Ellie and Lucy.


----------



## Karen519

*Help*

*Tracy is looking for name of eating stimulant for Lucy
Can someone contact her on Facebook on her page with name of it.
Tracy Holland
Welcome to Facebook*


----------



## BeauShel

I am praying for you, your daughter and especially Lucy. I wish I had some answers for what to do. It is so hard when they dont want to eat and trying to find something that is tasty for them. When the right time or if you will know the time comes but my heart goes out to you with whatever you decide. (((HUGS))))


----------



## lucysmum

*New pics*

Just a few pics from Lucys day at the park and the beach. Also a couple of my favourites.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Beautiful pictures of your sugar faced golden girl. Great to see she is still enjoying some of her favorite spots. I hope you are savoring those special moments.


----------



## coppers-mom

Lucy is such a doll. she has the sweetest face.:smooch:


----------



## musicgirl

What a beautiful girl! Treasure these moments


----------



## GoldensGirl

So glad you have these photos. Your gal reminds me of my Sabrina. I so treasure the photos I took during the last week of her life. And I hope you have many, many more days of joy with Lucy.

Prayers...


----------



## Summer's Mom

What beautiful pictures of beautiful moments.. Hugs to you all! =) How is she doing today?


----------



## lucysmum

Latest update

First let me tell you. Lucy is good at the moment. I know some of you dread opening this thread. 

Lucy slept well last night it must have been from all the sea air. 

This morning, she suddenly got up and was promptly sick!! As she hadn't been eating much for a couple of days there was hardly any food in there, but loads of hair!! She licks and licks her paws and I reckon that's what it was. I am very careful about cleaning up hair balls on the floor so I know it wasn't anything she purposely ate. 

She looked really poorly after that and although we were supposed to go to the vet later in the morning we phoned and explained. 

Lucy was due to get a new pain patch today and a blood test. 

My vet phoned back later and said that if someone could come up she would give us the patch and we could put it on ourselves. As you know these are controlled drugs and only a certified person can do this. But she said that in our case she would do it, but it had to be a secret.

After Lucy had a sleep she got up again and wanted to go potty. She walked out the door....no wobbles or anything.

When she came back in she was absolutely starving for something to eat... I empire the fridge trying to find something. She settled for some canned dog food..liver flavor. She ate about half but got tired of that. Ellie had been out trying to get something she would like. But nothing else worked except some treats. At least she ate something. 

After that she wanted to go out poo. A beautiful one I must say. Again the poo obsession. 

She was acting strange after that very active, not jumping around active, but restless. Trying to make a bed and when she eventually lay down staring at something and growling. 

So after the up of the roller coaster u am back down again thinking....is she trying to get herself ready!!!

I am lying down next to her listening to her breathing and watching her chest. Ellie has gone on the train to get Lucys meds. It will take her about 2 hoursvto get there and back. Bless her soul. I owe Ellie big time when this is all over!! She has been so helpful to me. She has given up her free time for me and for Lucy. 

I am writing this on my phone so please excuse any mistakes.


----------



## lucysmum

Should read.......emptied the fridge!!! So much for smart phones!! Grrr


----------



## ebenjamin85

You, your family, and Lucy are certainly in our thoughts and prayers. I hope that her pain patch makes her more comfortable. What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Dallas Gold

What treasures those photos are! Beautiful! Thank you for sharing.

So Lucy threw up fur and hair? Maybe that made her feel bad? I hope the new pain patch gets her comfortable and don't worry, the vet's secret is safe with all of us here on GRF! 

As always, I'm keeping Lucy and your family in my prayers. Your Ellie is one special daughter!


----------



## Ljilly28

Kisses and a double pain-patch for Lucy.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Beautiful pictures - thank you for sharing some of your precious moments with your girl 

I hope she eats better now that the fur and hair has left room  and the pain patch helps. Sending warm thoughts and prayers to you and Lucy


----------



## lucysmum

Ellie came back from the vet with pills to stimulate Lucys appetite. Also the vet gave her some food filled with all good stuff. I think it is for dogs that are undernourished. And guess what!!!!! Lucy ate a whole tin!!!! Yeah!!! She is sleeping soundly now with a full tummy. 

I know it is a combined effort of all the wonderful golden people who have sent prayers and good wishes. 

Please keep them coming 

Lucy and her mum.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I hope the pain patch and the appetite stimulant help her! Sending loving thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Tracy & Ellie

So glad Lucy got her pain patch and some food to her liking and is now resting.
Your pictures are so TOUCHING-Lucy reminds me alot of GoldenCamper's Tucker and his pictures.


----------



## 2golddogs

You have a wonderful vet. So glad to hear Lucy ate well and is sleeping comfortably. Sending many prayers and cyber hugs to Lucy and your family.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am glad to hear Lucy is full and feeling better. I hope and pray the good days continue.

Cyber hugs and kisses to you all.


----------



## musicgirl

As someone has said, you have a wonderful vet!! Still praying!!


----------



## C's Mom

Beautiful pics. Sending Lucy hugs and kisses.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am glad those pills are helping with her appetite. I know Tucker went from not wanting to eat anything to practically taking my hand off within 30 minutes of giving him a pill. Made me feel good knowing he had a full belly as I am sure it does you also  Beautiful photos you have to cherish forever. I like the one with you guys looking out over the water. I took similiar ones with the camera set on the self timer. Enjoy every minute, sending prayers for you and Lucy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Great news! Happy Eating Lucy!


----------



## GoldensGirl

This is a lovely way to start the year, knowing that Lucy is eating well again and that she's feeling better. She is one lucky girl to have you and Ellie fighting so hard for her.

I hope today is a joyful one for you and your family.


----------



## BeauShel

Those pictures of Lucy and your family on the beach are just stunning. What great memories. Your vet sounds amazing to do things on the sly to help Lucy so she wont have to go to the vet since she doesnt feel good. And giving that food that she loves YEAY!!! Keep it coming and hope she keeps eating it. The prayers are being said hard and all the time for her and your family that you will have lots of good quality time with her like those pictures. Give her a big kiss from me and my boys.


----------



## amy22

What beautiful pictures. Praying for Lucy.


----------



## BayBeams

I love the photos. Hope Lucy continues to have a good day!


----------



## lucysmum

Todays update.

After I posted yesterday about Lucy eating a whole can of food (albeit the small size can).. and I was so pleased with myself..... She was sick again. 

She slept all night.

We took her to her favourite park today. We sat on the hill so we could people watch... that is one of her favourite pastimes while sitting on the hill. Ellie, Lucy and I had a picnic... the weather was beautiful, blue skies and a gently breeze to keep Lucy cooled down when it got too hot, and it was hot it the sun.

To watch her at the park... you would never know she was ill. Thats makes me happy but sad also.

I was so worried that she would be sick again if she ate... but so far... so good.

She wont eat unless she thinks we are eating too. So its a case of .. I pretend to eat, then Ellie pretends.. then Lucy eats it... Phew!!

It started to get a bit cool and also the park started to get busy with lots of kids playing. So we came home and on the way did a search for some food that she will eat. But I think the pills the vet gave her yesterday are working.

She is sleeping now and is dreaming about her fun day.

Thank you all for keeping checking in on this thread, I know when you see I have posted some of you are dreading looking. I hope that the dreaded post will not come for a while yet.

Please keep your thoughts and prayers coming for my girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs

checking in to see how sweet Lucy is doing today, and to send more prayers and good thoughts. Hope today is a good day for her, and for you.


----------



## Ljilly28

My heart goes out to you and Lucy, and I woke up wondering about her. I hope she is okay this morning.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Praying for Lucy and her wonderful Mum!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad you, Ellie and Lucy had a good time at the park again. And that she is eating!

Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## musicgirl

Checking in on your family. Hope all is well! You're in my prayers


----------



## goldensrbest

She is such a pretty girl, your doing really great with her, a day at a time, is all on can take, it makes your heart feel good , when you know their tummy is full.


----------



## BeauShel

I can just see her laying on the hill people watching. It sounds like something that my beau loved to do. Lucy is such a great inspiration to everyone. I pray that she keeps having more picnic days and eating to keep up her strength. Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*BeauShel*

BeauShel

Tracy started a new thread: Lucy won't eat.
Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I just found this thread... my thoughts are with all of you!!! She sounds like a very sweet soul.

Sandra


----------



## BayBeams

My thoughts are with you and Lucy...I hope Lucy is eating better and that she is having a good day.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

TRACY

CHECKING in on Lucy, you and Ellie-hope Lucy wants to eat.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I was checking in on Lucy too--but didn't know which thread to check. How is she doing today? I hope she began to eat a little more. I cannot help but think that maybe the new pain patch caused her some stomach issues that decreased her appetite. The few times I'm on them the medications really mess me up in those areas. Introducing too many rich foods in an effort to eat can also cause issues as well.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Bumping up for Lucy.


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy was sick again early afternoon. But she ate something later and has kept that down. She has just been out to the loo and did her business and had something to eat again. In total maybe she has eaten about 70grams of dry food and some raw cabbage. Not alot but better than nothing at all. Hoping the weather is good tomorrow and we can get out and have a picnic. Food always tastes better on picnics. Lol
Ellie has been pretendng to take one of Lucys chews which she cant chew anymore and Lucy is doing her warning growl. It's so good to hear her voice.
Praying tomorrow is another good day.


----------



## musicgirl

You, your daughter, and Lucy are still in my prayers. Hoping you'll get that picnic =)


----------



## Debles

So glad Lucy is still up to growling!!! and back to eating!


----------



## Thor0918

So glad to see Lucy is still hanging in there. More hugs coming from me.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Is it possible Lucy has a pancreatitis or colitis issue? Dogs have very sensitive stomachs and when we started our cancer journey with Barkley our vet insisted we only give him foods he already demonstrated a tolerance for, no exceptions. He wanted to be able to determine if any illness was related to the chemotherapy and not the diet. Adding new foods might just be too irritating for her and once her stomach settles down she might have an appetitite--just a thought that's been in the back of my mind for a while.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Celebrating that growl along with you! I hope tomorrow is a good day for Lucy and for you.

Prayers...


----------



## 2golddogs

I would love to hear that growl Praying you have a lovely picnic and Lucy enjoys more good days.:smooch:


----------



## BayBeams

Continuing to keep you in our thoughts. Fighting the fight for our dear Goldens. I hope you have a joyful day with Lucy.
Beau sends his love and tail wags too...


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy posted this on Facebook 48 mins. ago:

Everything is the same here although Lucy is eating a bit better. Thank you for always checking in on us.


----------



## BayBeams

Tracy,
Keeping you and Lucy and your daughter in our thoughts. Beau continues to send his love too.


----------



## 2golddogs

Hope lucy is having another good day. Sending hugs and :smooch::smooch:.


----------



## Debles

Praying for You and Lucy.


----------



## Karen519

*please pray*

Please pray for Lucy, Tracy and Ellie.
Last post from Tracy on Facebook, Lucy wouldn't eat, drink, or go potty.
Welcome to Facebook


----------



## DaisyGolden

praying for lucy and her family


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy's Mom, Tracy, said Lucy is at the Bridge*

Tracy, Lucy's Mom, said Lucy is at the Rainbow Bridge.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vers/90752-my-beautiful-golden-girl-gone.html


----------



## GoldensGirl

Karen, thank you for the cross post.


----------

